# تنفيس الهواء من منظومة وقود الديزل :



## طارق حسن محمد (18 مارس 2010)

تنفيس الهواء من منظومة وقود الديزل 
عندما تفتح منظومة وقود الديزل او ينفذ الوقود فأن كمية من الهواء سوف تدخل الى داخل المنظومة 0 واذا ترك هذا الهواء في الانابيب فمن المتوقع انه سيشكل حاجزآ هوائيآ يمنع الوقود من الوصول الى مضخة الحقن وبالتالي فمن المحتمل ان المحرك لايشتغل أو أحتمال الاشتغال غير المنتظم وبالنتيجة فقدان القدرة 0
تأكد من تنفيس جميع الهواء المحصور والتخلص منه قبل البدأ بتشغيل المحرك 0
 هذه ارشادات عامة عن تنفيس الهواء من المنظومة :
 1- يملاء خزان الوقود بوقود الديزل المناسب 0
 2-يفتح صمام الوقود في خزان الوقود 0
 3-ترخي سدادات التنفيس في منقيات الوقود 0
ونقوم بضخ الوقود بواسطة عتلة التحضير الابتدائية في مضخة الوقود حتى يخرج الوقود (خالي من الفقاعات الهوائيه ) كتيار من الفتحة 0
فأذا كانت عتلة التحضير الابتدائيه لا تضخ الوقود ولا توجد مقاومة في النهاية العليا من الضربة دور المحرك بواسطة المحرك الابتدائي وذلك لتغير موقع حدبة مضخة الوقود 0
شد السدادات باحكام في المنقيات الثنائية في المحرك وتعاد عملية التنفيس بالنسبة للمنقيات الاخرى وعند اكمال عملية التنفيس تأكد من ترك عتلة التحضير الابتدائية عند اسفل وضع لها في ضربة الضخ 0
 فأذا بقي هواء محجوز بعد عملية التنفيس لذا وجب اجراء عملية تنفيس هذا الهواء من انابيب الضخ 0
 4- تمسك صامولة انبوب الحقن بواسطة مفتاح مناسب ويرخى على الاقل انابيب باثقتين ويدور المحرك لحين خروج وقود بدون زبد او فقاعات وبعدها تشد الصواميل بعناية 0
وبهذه الحالة سنكون قد تخلصنا من جميع الهواء من المنضومة وسيعمل المحرك بسهولة0
 لكم احترامي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم طارق 
بارك الله فيك علي شرحك المفيد لاستنزاف الهواء من دورة وقود الديزل ، ولو ارفقت معه صورة توضيحية لكان نموذجا يحتذي ، فرب صورة تغني عن صفحات شرح او تُجلي غامض الشرح وخاصة للمبتدئين في مجال الصيانة ، جزاك الله خيرا ، وزادك علما ، وشكر لك مساهماتك الفنية التي يستفيد منها اخوانك وزملاءك.


----------



## virtualknight (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مارس 2010)

انشاء الله عندما نحصل على الصور الملائمه سنرسلها ولانبخل بها لفائدة الجميع 0000

مع تحياتي


----------



## بوبكر احمد (23 مارس 2010)

اطلب معلومات عن الحقن الالكتروني للمحركات الديزل المستخدمة سيارات الروكوب و انواع الحساسات المستحدمة ارجو الافادة

اطلب شرح عن منظومات الحقن الالكتروني لمحركات الديزل المستخدمة في سيارات الحديثة و شرح عن الحساسات المستخدمة و بعض الاعطال لمضخة الحقن ارجو الافادة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

شكرآ لكم اخواني على مروركم 0


----------

